
The Game of Startups: Are You Playing to Win?: Multifaceted - asharpe
http://multifaceted.io/2014/the-game-of-startups-are-you-playing-to-win/
======
brit200313
I completely agree with the line, "Treat the stock options like a lottery
ticket. You should work for your startup because you believe in the founder's
vision, not because you think you will get rich". Bad behavior (hopping to
startup to startup looking for the pot at the end of the rainbow) leads to
poor loyalty and high hiring costs. If you are not passionate about the
business itself, then don't take the offer.

------
AJ72
What Sean has done with Spree reinforces how powerful the Ruby-on-rails open
source community is in developing complex code. The challenge is to keep on
top of the changing e-commerce landscape and demands of end users. Ultimately
a e-commerce site/platform is only as good as its ability to close out a
shopping cart transaction.

